# Kroger Wine



## pbrennan10 (Apr 9, 2007)

We have a "fancy" Kroger nearby and it's wine selection is astounding, have absolutely NO wine experience I've decided to create a nice thread for three simple questions. 

1. Are there gems to be had in the $10-20 wine market?

2. Has anyone tackled the wine selection at kroger and found any "must try" wines? I suspect they're all eerily similar.

3. What genre or whatever you call it should a beginner start with.

Of course I know the simple answer is go out and find what you like but I dont want to have 19 bottles of wine i can't stand when i could have spent that money on bread and diapers

or cigars.

Thanks!


----------



## pistol (Mar 23, 2006)

In that range, I really like the Harlow Ridge 03 Cab Sav. It normally sells for $10/bottle here, but it just went on sale for $7/bottle, so we bought a case. I'm not really a wine snob though; most of the wine that I drink is in the $10-20/bottle range. I just don't like cheap champagne!


----------

